# Flounders are on the move, YEAH!!!!



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

The wife and I headed out today (11-2-17) to check the status of the flounder run, well they are moving but the big girls are still holding on for cooler weather. We went to Texas City and found a few that didn't get the memo, the largest was 19.5 inches and smallest was 17 inches, it was a great day for the both of us. All caught on artificial baits (gulps yellow and white). Get out there and get you some, remember the limit is 2 per person a day.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Those are some pretty fish. Very nice.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Awesome Catch!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

yall were at the end of the dike?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. When's dinner


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for the report.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing !


----------

